

Compilers and [lack of] Termination Revisted - BrandonM
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/161

======
BrandonM
The author originally posted an article showing how compiler optimizations
disproved Fermat's Last Theorem
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermat%27s_last_theorem>):
<http://blog.regehr.org/archives/140>

The submission is a follow-up to that article discussing the topic in greater
depth. It includes the relevant specifications for the behavior of non-
terminating, non-side-effect-causing loops in a few different programming
languages. It piqued my interest since I hadn't even considered that such
behavior would be specified.

